
Apple is now the world's top wearable company (sorry, Fitbit) - zoew
http://mashable.com/2017/05/05/apple-passes-fitbit-wearables/#OsldB.DmLkqs
======
diefunction
fitbit is so hard to use, so inaccurate, which i bought one and throwed one
week after. I dont trust any products made by fitbit

